# Electric Panel Behind Door



## fj80

Is an electric panel allowed to be located behind a door (when the door is in the open position)? There would  be adequate clear working space in front of the panel when the door is in the closed position.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Yes


----------



## cda

Oh no here we go again



https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.co...circuit-breaker-panel-door.21767/#post-175525


----------



## mark handler

l would say, it depends, nothing prohibits it but Article 110.26 does say that the work space shall be *clear at all times*.

In reality, it is better than having junk or shelving in front of it.....


----------



## steveray

Like Mark said...It SHOULD reduce the possibility of crap being there....


----------



## ADAguy

It also is a hazard if the door can be swung into the electrician when working on the panel


----------



## fatboy

I would not disallow it..........it could be argued from both sides.........


----------



## Pcinspector1

I see nothing wrong with the panel being installed behind a door as long as there is access to the panel that meets the working clearances and the panel door is allowed to open 90°. With no plumbing above or below and no potential damage to the panel from the door. 

Is the question due to the door hiding the panel?


----------



## ADAguy

No mention made as to capacity of the panel, how big the room is and whether the door swings away from or over the panel.


----------

